# Nikon Image Space - Free & Paid



## Roelof Moorlag (Apr 8, 2013)

2 Gb free space.Nikon owners can get an free upgrade to 20 Gb. https://www.nikonimagespace.com


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the link.  I wonder why Nikon requires a download to upgrade existing 2GB accounts to 20GB?

--Ken


----------



## clee01l (Apr 8, 2013)

Replytoken said:


> Thanks for the link.  I wonder why Nikon requires a download to upgrade existing 2GB accounts to 20GB?
> 
> --Ken


I wonder why the site viewed in Chrome has DBCS instead of readable text and no problem in Safari.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 8, 2013)

I wonder why camera makers still bother creating online sharing portals. I get their motives, but don't they learn from their previous illstarred efforts? 

John


----------



## clee01l (Apr 8, 2013)

johnbeardy said:


> I wonder why camera makers still bother creating online sharing portals. I get their motives, but don't they learn from their previous illstarred efforts?
> 
> John


It is an attempt to capture revenue stream.  I'll take the 2GB offered by Nikon Image Space, the free space offered by Photoshop.com/Adobe Revel. iCloud Photostream, Amazon Cloud, Google Drive, Dropbox, Copy, Cubby and maybe a few more that I have left out. But I'll be damned if I will pay a subscription fee for additional storage.


----------

